# Southwest Autosport - 12th August 2012



## SWAS (May 21, 2012)

Feel free to have a nose at our website www.southwestautosport.com we are also on Facebook www.facebook.com/southwestautosport.

We would really like to see your club there, tickets are £6.00 per person or £7 each on the day with £1 from all ticket sales on the day being donated to Cancer Research, Details on how to book can be found on the club stand section of the site.

Please feel free to contact me further [email protected]

All clubs will be entered into the best car club and £100 prize for best club on the day.


----------

